# Red Hat and AOL!?



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well looks like AOL/Time Warner is trying to buy Red Hat. Could this be the end for Red Hat? I used to use netscape, but due to AOL taking over and taking a long time to release buggy versions, I no longer use it. Will this happen to Red Hat? 

You can read about it here and here .


----------



## myraanned (Mar 9, 2002)

*aol redhat he he he*

I might guess they either plan on trashing the OS or they smell changes nearing because of the (9) states still with court proceedings against Mightgosoft....Maybe the see a surge in folks opting for other than Windoze???????


----------



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

*opinion*

i actually have an opinion, if u wanna rebel against all thos ebigshots out there, like my cousin, she said i should use Mandrake linux if im goin 4 an alternative

she actually uses it on her desktop, over her win2k as, she said it doesnt have as many programs, but its really stable and fast

n e body else kno n e thing about other os's?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: opinion*



ssgoten said:


> *n e body else kno n e thing about other os's? *


I've ran FreeBSD, BeOS, Linux, and I've used a Mac once in a while.


----------

